# Engine Lubrication?



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

How often should the locomotives (steam/diesel) be lubricated? I waned to learn how to do it, but I don't see very many youtube videos showing people like me how. I don't want to over do it and I certainly don't want to make mistakes. Thanks


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Once a year is usually enough...a very small drop at each axle bearing point (if metal to metal) and at each shaft bearing on the motor. A dab of light grease on the gears...make sure all lubricants are plastic compatible. The black plastic found at some bearing points is Delrin and needs no oil. A complete tear down is only necessary for very heavily used engines and shelf queens that see little run time.


----------



## Pfunmo (Feb 21, 2013)

Shay touches lightly on something that is often overlooked. Lots of us have found how hard it is on things like weedeaters if they are not used now and then. Same goes for model engines. Given a choice of an engine that has been run twice a year and an engine that has been on the shelf for years, I want the one that runs now and then. The grease and tiny amounts of oil get moved around and do their job much better than just setting still. 
Go very lightly on the oil and grease but run things once in a while also. Too much grease can get into the wrong spots and really be a pain. Electrical contact points are a spot to keep clean!


----------



## union pacific 844 (Jan 29, 2013)

is once a month over kill then ?


----------



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

Perhaps, but it really depends on the amount of usage each loco gets.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

Anyone who knows current bachmann steam engine models, please let me know how to lubricate the following:

Bachmann Locos
1. 4-8-4 DCC on-board SF Northern
2. 4-8-4 DCC on-board Southern Pacific GS6 
3. 0-6-0 DC UP switcher
4- Two 4-4-0 Americans (UP and PRR)
5. NS GP50 High hood
6. UP F7A
8. Alaska RR (dont remember the engine model, but it comes with the McKinley Explorer set)

Life-Like:
1. Two SF GP38-2 High hoods
2. One UP GP38-2 High hood
Note: All 3 only have 1 power pick-up truck

Athearn:
1. SF yellow bonnet F7A
2. NVRR F7A
3. SP F7A

Walthers:
1. GP-38's (Burlington Northern, Santa Fe)


----------



## Pfunmo (Feb 21, 2013)

I would say once a month is most likely overkill. Unless one has an extreme like a show engine running pretty much full time, once a month is lots of work and potential for damage that I would avoid. It's a judgment call of course but most of the time engines require less. Oil and grease does not dry out that quickly and taking the cover off that often does have some danger involved even if it only involves rubbing the paint off! 
I would go for a once yearly , thorough job.


----------



## VESUVIO (Feb 11, 2013)

WOuld it be possible to illustrate the lubrication points with pictures? 
Thank you


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

JJB

I can tell you how to lube the Bachmann F7..only

Look at the truck cover ends. You'll see a square that
locks over a small tab. Carefully pry this off at one end
and it will lift off. Apply just a dab of plastic friendly grease.

To lube the motor you have to take off the shell. There are
2 screws in front and back of fuel tank (not the screws in the tank).
Remove these and you'll have access. Plastic friendly oil.

Don


----------



## dwarven1 (Oct 7, 2013)

shaygetz said:


> Once a year is usually enough...a very small drop at each axle bearing point (if metal to metal) and at each shaft bearing on the motor. A dab of light grease on the gears...make sure all lubricants are *plastic compatible.*


Do you have any specific recommendations for plastic compatible lubricants? I tend to use either Tri-Flow or BreakFree on my firearms; would either of those oils be too thick? As for grease... only grease I have is RIG grease... which, I'm thinking, may be too thick, too.



Pfunmo said:


> Shay touches lightly on something that is often overlooked. Lots of us have found how hard it is on things like *weedeaters *if they are not used now and then.


I'm new to the world of model trains - what is a "weedeater"? Never heard that phrase before. Other than in relation to garden equipment, that is.


----------

